# Who has the cheapest monthly payment for their GTO?



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

I think i'll win at $199/month......actually $211/month b/c i got the new lojack system installed.

5k Rebate
3k Trade in
1.5k GM employee discount



Too bad mines a POS.......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Well technically I win @ 0 a month. I paid cash for mine after my WS6 trade in. 

I did have a customer buy one @187 a month. He financed the car for 8 years through Navy Federal.


----------



## infinitemethod212 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think I'll win highest at $451.96/month. I got all the rebates/GM discount but I owed money on my trade in so I just rolled that into the price of the car plus I extended the miles for the 2 years to 18k/year. The orginal price was $319/month though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

And to think, for those that remember, when I tried to get one the salesman told me I could ONLY go five years (psssht, yeah right) and my payment (having negative equity from the cavalier, which had negative equity from my corvette) would be $930 a month !!!!

You bet your butt I walked out!


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

If I buy it will be for cash - don't think you can get the $3K incentive and 0% interest...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

I gaurantee i win for the highest 644 per month (don't ask, just know that i'm happy)


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

mine is 358 but I am doing double payments to cut down on how much interest i actually pay. And Big Mike, you should really look into some finance classes or something. you really sound like you are in serious trouble.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

The highest customer I have had was 832.38 for 5 years. Lets just say there was not much of a discount on the vehicle when he came in and a rather high interest rate due to less than stellar credit. 

Big Mike - 5 years loans are so out dated. I personally never get customers that want 5 years anymore. Either the dealership did not know what they were talking about or there were other factors that clogged the process.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

mrbst47 said:


> you really sound like you are in serious trouble.


Here is what happened. Bought my 95 vette for 18k due to it having low mileage, being purple, quite rare, blah blah blah. Turned out to be a real POS and wasnt worth but 9k when I traded it in. SO, I had to rollover that negative amount into the cavalier which stickered for 18k but got sold to me for 13k. So I financed 22k and, with a 72mo. loan, have 16k left to pay on it (its an 03). NOW the cavy is worth about 5k on trade which leaves 11k negative equity. So, although I dont have the vette anymore, its still fu**ing me in the ass !!! I dont need no stinkin financial class, I need to hurry up and pay this sucker off!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

... or crash it


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

thought of that, didnt get GAP insurance. Otherwise, I would have had the black GTO I drove a few weeks ago. Oh yeah, I would have had it !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thought of that, didnt get GAP insurance. Otherwise, I would have had the black GTO I drove a few weeks ago. Oh yeah, I would have had it !!!


You know, I could total my GTO.... settle on it, get a check for all of the aftermarket stuff on it and get a new goat, cheaper payment, and have a ton of cash to mod.... where did you say you lived? :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

in Jackassville, on the corner of dumbass street and f'd up avenue. lol


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I got mine used for $24K + TTL + Lojack + Ext Warranty - $14K down = $268 a month.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thought of that, didnt get GAP insurance. Otherwise, I would have had the black GTO I drove a few weeks ago. Oh yeah, I would have had it !!!



Even Gap insurance would only pay you another $4,000 on the total you owe. So you would still be F$#@ed...

Sorry man


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

189.64 for 5 years, paid $24,750, brought in around $14,000 cash. Only 4 years left


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i am idiot. bought right before incentives. took gap and loss of job insurance...
4000.00 trade in 1000.00 down cash.. 6.5%(then found my halfsister gives loans now and she could have got me 3.9%), anyway with gap and loss of job my payments are 689.00 :cheers i absolutly love and believe mine is worth every penni!!!! :cool 

might not have gotten the best deal but i absolutely love this thing even at a total cost of 46,000.00 in the end worth it to me. i hope you all don't think i'm a total idiot. 

if you wonder i paid msrp nothing more.

oh yeah, that include extended warranty of 5 year 100,000 miles and tax


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> i am idiot. bought right before incentives. took gap and loss of job insurance...
> 4000.00 trade in 1000.00 down cash.. 6.5%(then found my halfsister gives loans now and she could have got me 3.9%), anyway with gap and loss of job my payments are 689.00 :cheers i absolutly love and believe mine is worth every penni!!!! :cool
> 
> might not have gotten the best deal but i absolutely love this thing even at a total cost of 46,000.00 in the end worth it to me. i hope you all don't think i'm a total idiot.
> ...




I also got the extended warranty. Did you get the GM extended warranty? If not then I would reccomend going and cancel the one you got and get the GM one. The vendor warranties are not nearly as good as the GM. Plus the GMPP is cheaper than most of the others. Finance offices normally do not offer becasue they make more money on the vendors. 

Regardless of what you paid. If you are happy with the car then you got your moneys worth. Our store traditionally sells GTO's for MSRP and thats is. From my experience the people that buy that way are happeir with their experience than the ones that scrape for every penny. When I bought my car, which was right when the 05's were coming out, I knew that I could wait until the end of the year and get one cheaper(like right now). But I wanted the car and the color. So I bucked up and paid the extra 3 grand. 

It is amazing how many people got their payments so low. Lots of big down payments as well.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

$813.05 a month for 36 months. Could have paid cash -- but with a .9% GMAC note -- driving off the lot with zero down and keeping the cash in equities actually costs less. Since most of that dough's earning close to 5% interest now -- it's almost like having a negative 4% subsidy from GM.

Rule of thumb? Save like crazy until you get a house -- funding your retirement the entire time (17% of pretax income). Once you've got that -- save like crazy until you can buy a car. If you go new, get the shortest loan you can possibly afford -- and hang onto your car as long as you possibly can. 

Seriously? Buying low mileage used is always the best way to go. My Dad, who's loaded (although you'd never know it because always has and always will be careful with a buck), just bought a 2005 Ford Escape Limited 4x4 with 1,600 miles for 20 large -- and those things can sticker up to 30. If GM wasn't giving away GTO's at the end of last year -- I would've done the same.

Spending money's easy. Making money -- and creating true wealth for yourself -- is hard.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> $813.05 a month for 36 months. Could have paid cash -- but with a .9% GMAC note -- driving off the lot with zero down and keeping the cash in equities actually costs less. Since most of that dough's earning close to 5% interest now -- it's almost like having a negative 4% subsidy from GM.
> 
> Rule of thumb? Save like crazy until you get a house -- funding your retirement the entire time (17% of pretax income). Once you've got that -- save like crazy until you can buy a car. If you go new, get the shortest loan you can possibly afford -- and hang onto your car as long as you possibly can.
> 
> ...



:agree yup. Read books Millionaire Next Door and Rich Dad, Poor Dad. 

They will change your life if you take them seriously.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> my payments are 689.00 :cheers i absolutly love and believe mine is worth every penni!!!! :cool


Atleast someone has one higher than mine, 
But i don't have the extended warranty :-(


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

monthly payment = $0
bought used 04 with 3000miles for $20k and paid it off.
its what happens when you only buy a new(or close to it) car every 10 years..
:cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Wrote a check for $33K and change.......do I win?


JET


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I gaurantee i win for the highest 644 per month (don't ask, just know that i'm happy)


got me beat $632 :willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Before I paid mine off last week, I was paying $175. But I put down $24,700 on $34,700 out the door. I financed the remaining $10,000 for 5 years at 3.9%.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> got me beat $632 :willy:


You tie me :cheers I got 3 years left


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

First new car ever never financed used car. CASH took my persnal check and gave me car! Now plastic dont even go there.


----------



## machinefreak (Jun 20, 2005)

Bought my 04 for 21k with the rebates and GM card discounts last Dec.

They had 4 autos left when I got mine - sent a friend over to get one a week later but they had leased the rest out to dealership employees who had GM cards for $89/month for 24 months.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

breaks my heart! I need another job, thats it, I should go work at Circuit City, since electronics is my other love in life.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Extended Drivetrain Warranty: 10K down, $393/month.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I got most of you beat for highest monthly payment, no money down $726.00 a month!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

so far your in the lead.....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

$436.00 0n a four year lease. Plan to keep the goat and refinance after.


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Payment*

Paid cash for mine, sold some investments to do it. So no payment, but there is the opportunity cost of the no longer invested money. But big deal, I have the GTO! Al


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

What do you think of a Smart Buy?


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Has anyone done a Smart Buy????


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Bought my 04 used with 3,200 miles on it, for 24,000. Financed $20000 for 72 months. $355 a month.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Spending money's easy. Making money -- and creating true wealth for yourself -- is hard.



No, spending money is fun - creating true wealth is hard work and working for a living is a bad idea. 

That is why my 5 year plan is to have more money than I could ever spend and just show up at the office for lunch and meetings. Life is too short to worry about penny pinching - I am planning two trips in the next few months, one to Chicago where I have 5 large bills and I HAVE to spend it all and the other to Vegas where my goal is to play the high roller rooms all night. 

I really can't wait...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> breaks my heart! I need another job, thats it, I should go work at Circuit City, since electronics is my other love in life.



Dude...you love cars. You need to sell cars. Especially knowing what you know. You need to sell Pontiacs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

ya think so? I wouldnt mind getting a job at a dealer..........say..........the one GTODEALER works at..... Its obvious I know about the parts, I just need to be employed by someone who wants to sell them as I know yall would rather buy from a guy that KNOWS what he is talking about and not just out to make a buck.

Am I right?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ur sooooo right


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya think so? I wouldnt mind getting a job at a dealer..........say..........the one GTODEALER works at..... Its obvious I know about the parts, I just need to be employed by someone who wants to sell them as I know yall would rather buy from a guy that KNOWS what he is talking about and not just out to make a buck.
> 
> Am I right?



Trust me. You are right. 
I sell more GTO's than anyone in my city. 80% GTO sales in the last 2 quarters for my dealership and our dealership is always on top of the GTO/Pontiac sales.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Well yall need to write letters of recommendation to TByrne, GTODEALER, and whoever else sells parts to get me hired! lol This working for attorneys thing sucks!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

$478 mo. Pick it up on Monday 05 Gray auto.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

YOU SUCK !!!!!

not really, just bitter I dont have one yet. lol


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Gonna post pics when you get it home?


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes.. I want to thank dealernut for his help as well.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I pay $363 guess I loose.


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

big_mike said:


> YOU SUCK !!!!!
> 
> not really, just bitter I dont have one yet. lol


same here I got a couple more months of saving before I can get mine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

ahhhhh VIDA.

As soon as I pay off enough negative equity in my current car, its GONE and I will be a GTO owner.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ur waithing on the ls7 still?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

at the rate I am going, they probably would have brought the Chevelle and Tempest back...... lol


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

The last car payment I had was in 1971....

Borrowing money to buy a car is a terrible waste of money.
If you can't afford to pay for it, then buy something you can afford.

slow


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

not all of us make GTODEALER's money! lol


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

slowride said:


> The last car payment I had was in 1971....
> 
> Borrowing money to buy a car is a terrible waste of money.
> If you can't afford to pay for it, then buy something you can afford.
> ...


kudos to you!! but i live paycheck to paycheck, i don't save much( might die tomorrow, then the woman gets :willy: )


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi All,
I bought mine last January during the rebate/GM card party. I too was at 89.00 per month for 24 months until GM said I had too much equity in the car and gave me my 300 downpayment back and put me to 102.48 per month.

Gene :lol:


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> kudos to you!! but i live paycheck to paycheck, i don't save much


In other words, "I can't afford it, so I had to borrow money to get it."?

Oh, I understand what you are saying. But...
If you want to drive a new GTO instead of an old Datsun, you'll end up paying $38,000 for a $25,000 car...which is what you are doing. It's unfortunate, but that's the choices we have to make.

You certainly aren't the only one in this situation. Unfortunately, too many of us think this is the only way to acquire things we want... and that debt is normal and not a bad thing at all.
One day we'll face the fact that it _is_ bad.

slow


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

of course debt is bad, but credit card companies LIVE off of that unfortunate, but necessary, way of life.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

*I win so far....*

Ok, I was't going to post this, but my payment is 780.00 a month. I think I am in the lead. My wife bought it for me because I got a vasectamy for her that ended up being 3 straight months of shear hell. There were days I couldn't even roll over in bed my nuts hurt so bad. But end the end. I am better and I still have the car, and her, and no frickin condoms!! lol I paid for the extra warranty, so all of my maintanence is covered. lo jack. bathroom sink and a bj from the sales girl. jk on last. Unfortunatley.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just to add. I Have no credit card debt. Payment is for 4 years and nothing down 1.9 percent interest plus what my wife owed on the PT tank she traded in on it. I have no regrets. Well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

well yes but I now know how you roll !!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

slowride said:


> In other words, "I can't afford it, so I had to borrow money to get it."?
> 
> Oh, I understand what you are saying. But...
> If you want to drive a new GTO instead of an old Datsun, you'll end up paying $38,000 for a $25,000 car...which is what you are doing. It's unfortunate, but that's the choices we have to make.
> ...


where i live good payin jobs are hard to find.. i would have had to live with mom until i was 32 to save up enough for a house and car. too long for me..

LONG LIVE CREDIT!!!!  and thanks to credit my fico is a 721 last month :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, thats another thought, WHO can afford to pay for a 200k house outright?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I pay $579/mo...that's after being raped on a trade-in. Got the extended warranty and that extra insurance thing if I totalled the car before I pay it off, then I won't owe a dime.


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

*i win for the highest*

mine is the highest 730.58... One word DUMBASS Look at me now :willy:


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

big_mike said:


> of course debt is bad, but credit card companies LIVE off of that unfortunate, but necessary, way of life.


 No, mike, it is not  necessary...not at all.
There are a lot of people who are debt-free, because they make that a priority. You can't imagine what it feels like to not have any financial debt...it's worth the sacrifice, believe me.

The only reason we have debt is because we want more than we need, and don't know how to tell ourselves "no", wouldn't you agree?

slow


----------

